# Game Thread: Saturday December 30 @ Charlotte



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

The last of my game threads has arrived. I might get the urge to put some fanciness into this since it's my last one, but I'll make the decision tomorrow.

Pacers 94
Bobcats 88


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers - 99
Bobcats - 93


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers 100

Bobcats 86

The Bobcats had a long night last night, hopefully that will work in the Pacers favor.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

95 - 87 Pacers


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 90
Bobcats 85


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

29-25 Bobcats. Im not gonna commentate this game..

But go Pacers!! End the year with 3 wins in a row!:cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmm 4 behind after first half...need to sleep now, hope I see a W tomorrow morning.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

half time 54-50 deficit. the bobcats are playing very well. Morrison is everywhere. Hopefully fatigueness will play in the 2nd half.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

its literaly painful to watch. Why does RC insist on playing JT?

hope this will change in the lineup "shape-up" after new year


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Ok as I typed that Tinsley came up huge with a 6-0 run of his own including a steal.. but still


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Tinman misses the first.. missed em both FTs.. but Foster takes the board!

JO scores! 71-69 Two point game again!

May misses a close one.

Jax drives for the hoop and we're tied at 71!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

as a team, we really need to shoot em FT% better than these last few games..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Granger makes the running J and get fouled!

cannot make the three play..

Pacers trail 79-77 going into the third


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

they are scoring way to friggin easy and we are relying on 3 point shooting.. you know how that goes..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

We are god awful. No disrespect to the Bobcats at all but a home game against a team that played 3OT yesterday should be winnable. And after watching Pacers play more and more I'm starting to appreciate Stephen Jackson, but starting to hate on Tinsley and Al Harrington  really really dislike them now. 

Anyways, Pacers end year 2006 with a 17-15 record, not winning more a than 2 games in a row even once.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

FTs is another problem we have to address. If we had shot the same percentage Bobcats did we never would have trailed.

End game 113-102 Bobcats win.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

but give them credit.. Morrison came up huge tonight, so did Ray Ray with 19 assists (=entire Pacers team total) Okafor and Matt Carroll played well too. We only had JO. Granger played ok hitting a couple of treys in the forth.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is this a normal Jamaal Tinsley effort? He looked horrible at times out there

Good game and good luck the rest of the season, lucky for the Pacers it was one of the few Adam Morrison decided to show up and play in


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

nutmeged3 said:


> Is this a normal Jamaal Tinsley effort? He looked horrible at times out there
> 
> Good game and good luck the rest of the season, lucky for the Pacers it was one of the few Adam Morrison decided to show up and play in


He is very inconsistant. In a few games earlier this season he has shown flashes of talent and played very well. But lately he is playing god-awful. But I would rate him as a below average PG in the NBA. 

Anyways, thanks and good luck to you guys too! keep up the good work!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

first time the cats have beat the pacers at home.....and the Bobcats had a long night last night. the pacers are coming off a huge win over the pistons and they lose to end the year. thats just horrible.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

these are the kinds of losses that are the mark of a .500 ball club. al harrington has simply failed to get it done so far. he was brought in to be our #2 option and has failed pretty miserably so far. tonight he played 38 min. and pulled down 1 rebound. and followed that up with an 0-2 from the foul line. this has not been the first time i have written about al and his flat-out pathetic play. he is supposed to be 6'9 and around 245 lbs. but plays with the impact of a 5'6 guy in a wheelchair. i am very disapointed with him more than any starter. this has happend too many times for this to be acceptable.
i don't know what if anything can be done with him. he started out ok but, the rebs continue to drop despite the fact he gets solid time out there. he doesn't get to the line even though that is kind of a good thing since he is just horrible from there. he is looking more and more like a 6'9 rik smits. his defense is poor and his rebounding is making smits's days of rebounding look like dennis rodman (actualy since the first 2-3 weeks, it's been REALLY pitiful) if he isn't hitting shots, harrington is of absolutely no use out there. in fact, he is a liability.
time to grow a pair al or, get used to the bench to make way for someone who can get stuff done.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn, it sucks we loose again after such a great win.

Box Man-33
Pacersthebest-23
rock747-29
Auggie-33
Pacers Fan-40

Pacersthebest wins it! Sorry guys :biggrin:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

we needed this one bad. going into the new year with a win wouldve been huge.


----------

